# My new steed!



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just bought this f-550, I needed another flatbed and I could not pass this deal up, $5200 really maintained well 250k miles, power stroke, 6 speed. 17.5k payload! I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That thing got the 7.3 PS? If so ur in good shape.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea 7.3 thankfully lol. This time of year is when I go buying stuff I call crossover equipment. Crossover stuf is excavators, skid steers, trucks etc. Becausse big landscapers use a lot of the stuff I do but when the rains come they slow down and I get busier. They conserve to get them to spring and prices go down.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas....looks like you scored a great Heavy Duty truck! 
Luhkeeee!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

7.3L = bulletproof. Ford has changed the diesel engine about 6 times since 2003 when they stopped using the 7.3.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> 7.3L = bulletproof. Ford has changed the diesel engine about 6 times since 2003 when they stopped using the 7.3.


7.3, 6.0, 6.4, 6.7....? What else u got ?


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> 7.3L = bulletproof


I agree. Excellent engine. Not as much power as the new 6.7 but an awesome reliable, proven powerhouse.


----------

